# FreeBSD 13 .tbz Packages?



## CoryG (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm trying to put together a version of mfsBSD with wget included, and the instructions say to download the corresponding .tbz package to include.  The issue I'm running into is that .tbz packages appear to have been phased out (or I'm looking in the wrong location.)  Are these still extant?  If not, is there a way to package as .tbz easily?


----------



## diizzy (Jun 7, 2021)

Yes, FreeBSD is using txz instead for quite some time.
Example: https://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/latest/All/gerbera-1.8.1.txz


----------



## CoryG (Jun 7, 2021)

Any thoughts on the mfsbsd package addition objective or is that too niche for this forum?


----------



## balanga (Jun 7, 2021)

CoryG said:


> I'm trying to put together a version of mfsBSD with wget included, and the instructions say to download the corresponding .tbz package to include.  The issue I'm running into is that .tbz packages appear to have been phased out (or I'm looking in the wrong location.)  Are these still extant?  If not, is there a way to package as .tbz easily?


Just wondered if you had tried using fetch() to do what you want wget to do


----------



## CoryG (Jun 7, 2021)

My actual goal here is a PXE boot iso which starts the FreeBSD installer.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2021)

CoryG said:


> and the instructions say to download the corresponding .tbz package to include


Probably old instructions that used the old package tools. Those have been deprecated since version 10.0.


----------



## CoryG (Jun 7, 2021)

balanga said:


> Just wondered if you had tried using fetch() to do what you want wget to do


I'll give it a shot.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 7, 2021)

CoryG said:


> I'm trying to put together a version of mfsBSD with wget included, and the instructions say to download the corresponding .tbz package to include



To include any third party programs to a mfsBSD image (like installed on a regular system from package), before attempting to build a image,  edit tools/packages.sample. Simply put the name of the package (wget) on the list. That list is an equivalent to a prime-list (see `pkg alias`).

If there are many programs or large ones added to the image make sure the images maximum size is set accordingly in Makefile by changing `MFSROOT_MAXSIZE?=` . In case of ftp/wget there is no need to change the value.


----------

